# ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن الموت ؟



## خاطى ونادم (24 أكتوبر 2008)

1- " لتمت نفسى موت الابرار ولتكن اخرتى كأخرتهم  " ( عدد 23 :10 )

2-" ايضآ ان سرت فى وادى ظل الموت فلا اخاف شرا  ، لانك انت معى " ( مز 23: 4 )

3-  " اما نفوس الصديقين فهى بيد الله فلا يمسها العذاب " ( الحكمة 3 :1 )

4- "  الحق الحق اقولك لكم :- ان كان احد يحفظ كلامى فلن يرى الموت الى الابد " ( يو 8 :51 )

5 -  " طوبى لمن اخترته وقبلته ليسكن فى ديارك الى الابد " ( مز 65 : 4 )

6- " انا هو القيامة والحياة من امن بى ولو مات فسيحيا ، وكل من كان حيا وامن بى فلن يموت 

الى الابد " ( يو 11 : 25 ، 26 )

7- " اين شوكتك يا موت ؟  واين غلبتك يا هاوية ؟ "  ( 1 كو 15 :55 )

8 - " وسمعت صوتا من السماء قائلا لى :- اكتب : طوبى للاموات الذين يموتون فى الرب منذ الان "  . 

نعم يقول الروح : " لكى يستريحوا من اتعابهم واعمالهم تتبعهم " ( رؤ 14 : 13 )


----------



## mero_engel (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*جميل قووي *
*ميرسي خاطي ونام علي الايات المعزيه *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2008)

ايات جميله
مرسىىىىىىى على الايات يا خاطى ونادم 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (27 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *جميل قووي *
> *ميرسي خاطي ونام علي الايات المعزيه *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا ميرو ربنا يباركك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (27 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ايات جميله
> مرسىىىىىىى على الايات يا خاطى ونادم
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



شكرااااااااااااااااااا يا كوكو ربنا يباركك اخى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*[  لِيَ الْحَيَاةَ هِيَ الْمَسِيحُ وَالْمَوْتُ هُوَ رِبْحٌ. 
22 وَلَكِنْ ، إِنْ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ فِي الْجَسَدِ هِيَ لِي ثَمَرُ عَمَلِي ، فَمَاذَا أَخْتَارُ ؟ لَسْتُ أَدْرِي ! 
23 فَإِنِّي مَحْصُورٌ مِنْ الاِثْنَيْنِ : لِيَ اشْتِهَاءٌ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ وَأَكُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ . ذَاكَ أَفْضَلُ جِدّاً. ] 
فى1: 21- 23 .*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *[  لِيَ الْحَيَاةَ هِيَ الْمَسِيحُ وَالْمَوْتُ هُوَ رِبْحٌ.
> 22 وَلَكِنْ ، إِنْ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ فِي الْجَسَدِ هِيَ لِي ثَمَرُ عَمَلِي ، فَمَاذَا أَخْتَارُ ؟ لَسْتُ أَدْرِي !
> 23 فَإِنِّي مَحْصُورٌ مِنْ الاِثْنَيْنِ : لِيَ اشْتِهَاءٌ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ وَأَكُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ . ذَاكَ أَفْضَلُ جِدّاً. ]
> فى1: 21- 23 .*​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا مكرم على اضافتك الجميلة دى ربنا يباركك اخى


----------

